# Ruger LC9s. What causes failures to feed?



## KeithC. (Dec 24, 2013)

Just fired my first 200 rounds. Had one failure to feed. The gun was loaded 7+1, the first round fired and ejected normally and the second round was not picked up at all, (not a jam). Heard the firing pin click on an empty chamber for the second round. These were Federal 115 Grain FMJ RN Aluminum Case.

What could I have done on my end to have caused this? I know it's only one failure but one is one too many. I rented a S&W M&P 9C that did this a lot when loaded to the max with +1 in the chamber. Sometimes it would fail to come to battery on the second round. 

Any suggestions?


----------



## rex (Jan 27, 2012)

I would say limpwristing is down the list from your description.

Cheap Federal ammo had a tendancy to be wimpy but I doubt that's it, it ejected and the second doesn't pop up.

I would say it's a mag problem, binding when fully loaded. After cycling a bit it frees up for a while. The more you load in the mag the more the follower goes closer to horizontal in some mags, the follower or a round on the long side may be getting pinched at that angle.

I doubt a bad spring because it's usually the latter rounds that won't pop up in time when the spring is on the weak side.

Just guessing here because I don't have or played with one.


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

rex said:


> I would say it's a mag problem, binding when fully loaded. After cycling a bit it frees up for a while. The more you load in the mag the more the follower goes closer to horizontal in some mags, the follower or a round on the long side may be getting pinched at that angle.


I agree. make sure your magazine is fully seated, sounds like the slide went over top of the round. I think you are being a little hard on the pistol if it's just 1 round out of 200 on a first outing.

Must of happened on just one mag. If it does it consistently then it's a problem. You may want to disassemble your mag and very lightly lube it as well. You can likewise purchase snap caps and cycle them to see if you can replicate the issue, but I think it probably won't happen again and you and your lc9s will be fine. One corrected issue that I'm aware of with failure of the slide to fully go into battery was the guide rod needs to be the new "conical tipped" version, but I don't believe this to be the issue here.


----------



## rex (Jan 27, 2012)

When Denner says lube lightly, it's LIGHTLY.

I wipe everything down with a silicone cloth that's wet with CLP and I let it sit for a while. Then I come back with another rag and wipe all excess off and double so on the top of the follower (if it's metal of course) and inside the feed lips. Excess oil attracts dirt so you either have to clean them often or they can bind up. If you experience an inertia feed after cleaning this way wipe the top of the followed with alcohol to strip the oil off, a dimpled follower can stand a touch of lube but one that doesn't can slip a round under recoil.


----------



## KeithC. (Dec 24, 2013)

Thanks for the input guys! My gut says magazine as well. I tested it with a punch, pushing it all the way down and then feeling it as it came back up slowly. There is some grinding and roughness there for sure. The upward motion felt uneven.

I just did not know it + 1 on a full magazine was a problem for modern autos. The S&W 9c with 12 rounds in it is tight as hell and you can feel the slide dragging on the 12th round when you put the plus one in the chamber. That always made me uneasy and got me to wondering if I was setting up the gun to fail with a spring that tight.

Thanks again for your input! I will disassemble it right now.


----------



## KeithC. (Dec 24, 2013)

The error was caused by the magazine not being fully seated. The magazine lock on this gun sounds and feels a little vague when 7 rounds are in the magazine. It resists being fully seated, so with a fully loaded mag. it's not too hard to get an incomplete lockup. I will have to make sure I snap it in place each time.

Everyone's feedback was invaluable. Thank you.


----------



## KeithC. (Dec 24, 2013)

Got really irritated with my LC9s dropping the magazine under recoil. Very unimpressed with Ruger's response. Having lost all trust in the gun I was not willing to send it back to Ruger and then start the expensive and tedious process of rebuilding trust. Once I've lost confidence in a gun it's over. It would take 10,000 rounds to win me back and then in the back of my mind I would still doubt. I'm harsh, fickle and judgmental with handguns. It's like a marriage till the first misfire. Then I boot them to the curb like it was adultery or something. 

Anyway, I explained my issue to the buyer. (It appears to be a problem with left handed shooters) He was willing to assume the risk. Brought home a 9mm Shield. First 150 rounds were flawless. I miss that neat trigger on the LC9s and the sexy looks and lighter weight but I TRUST the Shield and shoot it much better. It's a couple of ounces heavier and shoots a tad softer. Trigger is ok. I am developing a lot of respect for this gun.

Might even turn to love one day. Wish us the best!


----------

